# It's a wood car!



## velvetfoot (Nov 15, 2007)

Well, not really, but it takes up the space of one!


----------



## North of 60 (Nov 15, 2007)

OK ya got me I looked.    But Im pretty sure your still going to take it for a burn this winter, just watch out for the slivers..   :lol:


----------



## struggle (Nov 15, 2007)

I have a stack like that in my garage now except it is not that high. 

I learned the hard way doing that and it shifted in the night and I had backed my truck in the previous day and jumped in it to go to work and the truck moved a couple of feet and stopped on its own. It was then I got out and saw the problem. In the night the pile fell into the side of the truck  

It put several dents along the entire side of what was a perfect 97 chevy 2500 4x4. It did over $2,000 in damage. I no longer risk stacking it very high in reach of a vehicle now.


----------



## North of 60 (Nov 15, 2007)

struggle said:
			
		

> I have a stack like that in my garage now except it is not that high.
> 
> I learned the hard way doing that and it shifted in the night and I had backed my truck in the previous day and jumped in it to go to work and the truck moved a couple of feet and stopped on its own. It was then I got out and saw the problem. In the night the pile fell into the side of the truck
> 
> It put several dents along the entire side of what was a perfect 97 chevy 2500 4x4. It did over $2,000 in damage. I no longer risk stacking it very high in reach of a vehicle now.


  Hence the name     STRUGGLE       %-P


----------



## velvetfoot (Nov 15, 2007)

It's 4 deep and leaning on one another, so I'm hoping for the best.


----------



## Gunner (Nov 15, 2007)

He is my wood car.

Started off with 3rows 12Lx7H

If it falls the wife's piece O' chit Kia don't stand a chance.


----------



## Metal (Nov 15, 2007)

You need to get one like this, it looks easily recyclable!


----------



## Stevebass4 (Nov 27, 2007)

or


----------



## WILDSOURDOUGH (Nov 28, 2007)

That first on looks like an 'All- nighter'. But that second car, in the water- ain't 'seasoned'.


----------



## tinkabranc (Nov 28, 2007)

very cool


----------



## Metal (Nov 28, 2007)

The second one is just driftwood.  I wonder if that is salt water?


----------



## velvetfoot (Aug 24, 2008)

Wood Car, Part Deux:


----------



## Stevebass4 (Aug 24, 2008)

nice mini!


----------



## North of 60 (Aug 24, 2008)

Just make sure it doesn't become a squishy.


----------



## velvetfoot (Aug 25, 2008)

That shouldn't happen, knock on wood (hah, hah).


----------



## tkirk22 (Aug 25, 2008)

This car is slick: http://www.deltaportercable.com/splinter/


----------



## wldm09 (Nov 6, 2009)

I am going to stack about 6 cords of wood in my garage... do you guys ever worry about insects working their way in to your house via the wood in your garage?  I waited to put any in the garage until after the first hard frost, hoping they will have gone hibernating.


----------

